# 02 Altima occasional engine shutdown while stopped



## jflatnes (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi,

I drive an '02 Altima (bought used), and it's been working great up until just over a week ago.

I was backing out of a parking space, and as I shifted into drive, the engine abruptly shut off. At that time, the "Service Engine Soon" light came on, the battery light came on (presumably because the radio/etc were running on battery power with the engine off), and, most interestingly to me, the handbrake indicator light came on. The shift selector was stuck in D, but I was able to turn the car off, then on again, and after that shift back to P and then back down to D to re-park the car.

Attempting to drive the car again today, the same thing happened while I was stopped at a red light.

Nothing's recently been done to the car, the only even somewhat out-of-the-ordinary thing it has is an aftermarket head unit.

Ring any bells to anyone? I haven't taken the car to be looked at by anyone, but I'd like to have an inkling of what the problem is before going to a mechanic.

Edit: Forgot to mention, no abormal indicators are on (including service engine soon) when the car is working, they only are lit just after it has died and before it is restarted.


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

First guess; battery issue.


----------



## jflatnes (Sep 13, 2009)

Really?

That surprises me because I haven't had any trouble getting the car to start.

Of course, in case it wasn't already obvious, I know very little about cars, so thanks for thinking about it.


----------



## bschanz (Oct 6, 2009)

again, old post, but it sounds like a crank or cam position sensor. they will sometimes go bad and not throw codes. autozone will scan for free. the warning lights have come on presumably because the car stalled and the ignition was still in the 'on' position. although, if it is only when at idle, it could be a variety of things. get is scanned and let me know what you find.


----------



## jflatnes (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for replying.

Actually, I've since taken the car to a mechanic, who said the problem was the throttle body.

One cleaning (which made the problem worse), and one replacement throttle body later, and the car seems to be running fine.


----------



## bschanz (Oct 6, 2009)

that was my second thought. then a maf sensor. usually they will cause the ses light to come on though and you indicated that there was no mil on. need to be careful of who and how cleans a t-body as the process can ruin it if not done correctly. 

I write service for a nissan dealer in s. fla so if you need me, pm me and i will do my best to help out.


----------

